# Favorite unsung/less-known symphonies



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm a huge fan of symphonies, my favorite classical form. A big deal of we are familiar with the usual examples (Brahms, Sibelius, Mozart, Bax, Martinu, etc.), but there are many interesting symphonies out there that are kind of neglected or less known by many. Therefore, I would like to know what are some of your favorite symphonies that are not so well known by some less-known composers. Be free to post your favorites, no matter the number of them. Please, avoid the usual composers and their symphonies. I'll begin with 10 favorites of mine:

Gino Marinuzzi - Symphony in A major
Jef van Hoof - Symphony No. 4 in B major
Kaljo Raid - Symphony No. 1 in C minor
Christopher Rouse - Symphony No. 3
Imants Kalnins - Symphony No. 5
Carl Vine - Symphony No. 3
Boris Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 3 _Sebastopol_
Elizabeth Maconchy - Symphony for double string orchestra
Benjamin Frankel - Symphony No. 4
Tomás Bretón - Symphony No. 3


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Great topic! I'm assuming we're going for _really_ lesser-known symphonies here, since you listed Martinu and Bax as "usual examples"! :lol: I'll start off with 10 I've discovered:

Volkmar Andreae - Symphony in C 
Camargo Guarnieri - Symphony no. 3
Alf Hurum - Symphony in D minor
John Kinsella - Symphony no. 7
Erkki Melartin - Symphony no. 3 in F major
László Lajtha - Symphony no. 2
Boris Lyatoshinsky - Symphony no. 2 in B minor
Cláudio Santoro - Symphony no. 4 (_Sinfonia Da Paz_)
Erwin Schulhoff - Symphony no. 5
Takashi Yoshimatsu - Symphony no. 3

Among these, I'm pretty sure the Lyatoshinsky is the only one with more than one commercial recording.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Raff - 3rd and 5th symphonies
Schmidt - all four symphonies
Ernest Bloch - symphony in C # Minor
Gliere - Ilya Muromets
Silvestrov - Symphony 5
Humphrey Searle - all of the 6


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I recommend the complete cycles of Hans Huber and Louis Glass for lovers of late romantic music.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Anton Urspruch - Symphony
Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony 2
Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony
Ruth Gipps: Symphony no. 2
Kaljo Raid, Symphony No 1 in C minor

all are really good. Check them out!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend Ernst Krenek's symphony no.1, especially for those who likes Sibelius's 7th. Krenek's work predates the Sibelius by a year or two - he was only about 21 when he wrote it. Not saying it's as good as the Sibelius and it certainly isn't as cohesive, but the shared concept of continual change within a single-movement structure might have some appeal.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> I recommend the complete cycles of Hans Huber and Louis Glass for lovers of late romantic music.


Great to see CPO embarking on an L. Glass cycle, especially since the old Danacord cycle was reputedly subpar (I haven't actually heard it, though). The 3rd and 5th symphonies are very enjoyable works, but lacking the last ounce of drama and memorability that make the symphonies of, say, Atterberg, Melartin, Alfvén, and Peterson-Berger (to name other Nordic late-romantics) superior in my view. As for Huber's cycle, I've only heard the 8th, which was enjoyable, but it's probably not one of his best symphonies.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Vittorio Giannini - Symphony #4. Composed in 1959, an outstanding specimen of American neoromanticism. If you like Barber you'll probably like this.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Svendsen #1:






Hans Rott:






Noskowski #1






Gade #1






Gade #4


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> Great topic! I'm assuming we're going for _really_ lesser-known symphonies here, since you listed Martinu and Bax as "usual examples"! :lol: I'll start off with 10 I've discovered:
> 
> Volkmar Andreae - Symphony in C
> Camargo Guarnieri - Symphony no. 3
> ...


Wondrous choices! I know all of them except Schulhoff and Kinsella. I'll have to get them.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Raff - 3rd and 5th symphonies
> Schmidt - all four symphonies
> Ernest Bloch - symphony in C # Minor
> Gliere - Ilya Muromets
> ...


I like them a lot, although I don't know those ones by Searle. The Glière, Raff (precisely my favorite ones of him) Schmidt and Bloch are superb.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I recommend the complete cycles of Hans Huber and Louis Glass for lovers of late romantic music.


As kyjo said, the Nos. 3 and 5 by Glass are the best mostly because of the great performances made by the cpo label.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I recommend Ernst Krenek's symphony no.1, especially for those who likes Sibelius's 7th. Krenek's work predates the Sibelius by a year or two - he was only about 21 when he wrote it. Not saying it's as good as the Sibelius and it certainly isn't as cohesive, but the shared concept of continual change within a single-movement structure might have some appeal.


I agree with you. The symphonies by Krenek I like the most are the first ones, there are interesting ideas that show their details with every listen more and more.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Vittorio Giannini - Symphony #4. Composed in 1959, an outstanding specimen of American neoromanticism. If you like Barber you'll probably like this.


Interesting. It's the first time I hear this composer. I'll check it out.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Svendsen #1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other great examples! My favorite among them is the Rott, foreshadowing the Mahler's style. Gade is like a Danish Mendelssohn, his symphonies are certainly enjoyable. I've listened to that one by Noskowski but I don't remember it so well.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

MusicSybarite said:


> Interesting. It's the first time I hear this composer. I'll check it out.


Be prepared to be disappointed, I'm afraid. The 3rd is a wonderful work, full of life, good tunes and it just bubbles along. Could be the medium - wind band. One of the best symphonies for band, although the field is very, very small. The other Giannini symphonies are just forgettable, unremarkable, and even dull. I've played the 2nd and 4th with no desire to ever play them again. Some forgotten and neglected composers are treated so with good reason. Not one of the best. Let us know, though, what you think.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

MusicSybarite said:


> Wondrous choices! I know all of them except Schulhoff and Kinsella. I'll have to get them.


Thanks! The Schulhoff is quite Shostakovichian and the Kinsella is quite Sibelian so I'm sure you'd enjoy them both. I must admit I've heard none of the symphonies or your list, but I'm sure I'd enjoy them as we have such similar tastes!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Anton Urspruch - Symphony
> Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony 2
> Siegmund von Hausegger - Nature Symphony
> Ruth Gipps: Symphony no. 2
> ...


A big thumbs up for the Raid and Hausegger! Spectacular works. I don't know the others, not even the Furtwängler which is his most famous work.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> Thanks! The Schulhoff is quite Shostakovichian and the Kinsella is quite Sibelian so I'm sure you'd enjoy them both. I must admit I've heard none of the symphonies or your list, but I'm sure I'd enjoy them as we have such similar tastes!


Those symphonies are right up my alley! I'm even more curious now. I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy the symphonies I listed, very approachable in general.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Be prepared to be disappointed, I'm afraid. The 3rd is a wonderful work, full of life, good tunes and it just bubbles along. Could be the medium - wind band. One of the best symphonies for band, although the field is very, very small. The other Giannini symphonies are just forgettable, unremarkable, and even dull. I've played the 2nd and 4th with no desire to ever play them again. Some forgotten and neglected composers are treated so with good reason. Not one of the best. Let us know, though, what you think.


Thanks for the alert. I will definitely have to check it to make up my mind.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Not to be the thread killer but have a look here as well:
Some Great Lesser Known Symphonies You Should Hear


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> *Be prepared to be disappointed, I'm afraid.* The 3rd is a wonderful work, full of life, good tunes and it just bubbles along. Could be the medium - wind band. One of the best symphonies for band, although the field is very, very small. The other Giannini symphonies are just *forgettable, unremarkable, and even dull*. I've played the 2nd and 4th with no desire to ever play them again. Some forgotten and neglected composers are treated so with good reason. Not one of the best. Let us know, though, what you think.


What a strange piece of advice. Do you ever audition an unfamiliar piece of music prepared to be disappointed? I don't. I go in open to appreciating what's there, as much as possible without preconceptions.

I did not find Giannini's 4th symphony dull. I found its second movement quite beautiful and the other two at least interesting and worth hearing, and I look forward to hearing it again. Perhaps your chair in the orchestra was not the best vantage point from which to judge the piece; I've encountered other orchestral musicians whose perspective on a piece seemed biased by their feelings about their particular assignment. The bassoon may be hating the whole thing while the audience is having a marvelous time.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my most unexpected experiences after listening to CM all these years is to come across so many 'unknown' symphonic works that -particularly the adagios for some reason- are close to or are top grade level. This has been made possible only in the digital/YouTube era because prior to that it would have been impossible to find or sample all these works. Ten years ago, I had no clue there were so many of them.

In addition to the symphonies I mentioned earlier, here's one by a composer who was not accepted by his peers because perhaps he was too traditional? It's hard to believe it was composed in 1912-14. I am presenting the Lento movement because it is one of those that grabs you immediately:

Rued Langgaard Symphony #2 (Awakening of Spring) II Lento:


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Christian Sinding Symphony no. 1 -- beautiful, dramatic, airy, extremely tuneful reminds me the most of Dvorak
Alfred Hill -- Symphony no. 2 "Joy of Life" an underappreciated composer, a fine symphonist
Cyril Scott - Symphony no. 1 -- OK so it's very unlike his later music, but how can anyone deny how wonderful those tunes are!
Leevi Madetoja -- Symphony No. 3 -- another pleasurable symphony with interesting harmonies 
Malcolm Williamson -- Symphony no. 6 -- two Australian composers in one post! Incredibly engaging piece -- an unsung genius


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

DeepR said:


> Not to be the thread killer but have a look here as well:
> Some Great Lesser Known Symphonies You Should Hear


Thanks for bringing it. Although on that thread there are more both known composers and symphonies. I want on this thread to avoid the known composers as much as possible, and to have fresher examples.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

cougarjuno said:


> Christian Sinding Symphony no. 1 -- beautiful, dramatic, airy, extremely tuneful reminds me the most of Dvorak
> Alfred Hill -- Symphony no. 2 "Joy of Life" an underappreciated composer, a fine symphonist
> Cyril Scott - Symphony no. 1 -- OK so it's very unlike his later music, but how can anyone deny how wonderful those tunes are!
> Leevi Madetoja -- Symphony No. 3 -- another pleasurable symphony with interesting harmonies
> Malcolm Williamson -- Symphony no. 6 -- two Australian composers in one post! Incredibly engaging piece -- an unsung genius


Other great choices in here! I have the Hill but I haven't listened to it yet. The Williamson is utterly new to me. Madetoja is one of my favorite Finnish composers and his symphonies don't disappoint not even a bit. The Sinding is my favorite, the most passionate and epic among the 4. I'm not familiar with that one by Scott either.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveM said:


> One of my most unexpected experiences after listening to CM all these years is to come across so many 'unknown' symphonic works that -particularly the adagios for some reason- are close to or are top grade level. This has been made possible only in the digital/YouTube era because prior to that it would have been impossible to find or sample all these works. Ten years ago, I had no clue there were so many of them.
> 
> In addition to the symphonies I mentioned earlier, here's one by a composer who was not accepted by his peers because perhaps he was too traditional? It's hard to believe it was composed in 1912-14. I am presenting the Lento movement because it is one of those that grabs you immediately:
> 
> Rued Langgaard Symphony #2 (Awakening of Spring) II Lento:


I didn't include any of the Langgaard's symphonies in my list because he is relatively less unknown nowadays, but yes! Langgaard is amazing. My overall favorites are the 1, 4, 6 and 10, but I need to revisit this vivid and bucolic symphony again.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> Christian Sinding Symphony no. 1 -- beautiful, dramatic, airy, extremely tuneful reminds me the most of Dvorak
> Alfred Hill -- Symphony no. 2 "Joy of Life" an underappreciated composer, a fine symphonist
> Cyril Scott - Symphony no. 1 -- OK so it's very unlike his later music, but how can anyone deny how wonderful those tunes are!
> Leevi Madetoja -- Symphony No. 3 -- another pleasurable symphony with interesting harmonies
> Malcolm Williamson -- Symphony no. 6 -- two Australian composers in one post! Incredibly engaging piece -- an unsung genius


Thanks for recommending the Sinding - I listened to it yesterday and enjoyed it greatly! I especially loved the first movement with its shades of the first movement of Dvorak's 7th Symphony.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Arnold's Symphony 7
Tubin Symphony 8
Henze Symphony 7
Diamond Symphony 4


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

One of my favorite serial pieces, Karetnikov's 4th. Dark and expressive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

One orchestral piece, which I would probably describe as a symphony of sorts, that I have grown very fond of recently is Bernhard Lang's Monadologie XIII "The Saucy Maid" for 2 orchestral groups mutually a quarter tone detuned (based on Anton Bruckner's "Linzer Sinfonie - Das Kecke Beserl") commissioned by Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013 (2011/12). It's an astonishing work! For those familiar with Lang's oeuvre, it's not exactly as repetitive as some of the Differenz/Wiederholung compositions, but his fascination with intricate sounds and variations on them is blown up to colossal proportions in this long orchestral score.

It's available as part of the Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013 box set of recordings from the festival, but I will post this video too for anyone wishing to sample the piece:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Arnold's Symphony 7
> Tubin Symphony 8
> Henze Symphony 7
> Diamond Symphony 4


Henze's 7th is great! A particular favourite of mine.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I just played a CD I got in the mail yesterday with the fourth symphony "Orgelsymphonie" of Johann von Herbeck (Austria, 1831-1877), best remembered as a conductor (he conducted the premiere of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony). A fascinating showpiece, one of the best works for organ and orchestra I've heard.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Some more suggestions:

*Fritz Brun - Symphony no. 7* (an enjoyable if not overly memorable work with echoes of Mahler - the finale is wonderful)
*Gordon Jacob - Symphony no. 1* (dedicated to his brother killed in WW1, a powerful work occasionally reminiscent of VW)
*Alexei Machavariani - Symphony no. 1* (an exciting, enjoyable work in the vein of Khachaturian)
*Aare Merikanto - Symphony no. 2 "War Symphony"* (lyrical and passionate with an intense slow movement)
*Saburō Moroi - Symphony no. 3* (a powerful and redemptive wartime work)
*Lucijan Marija Škerjanc - Symphony no. 4 for string orchestra* (an extraordinarily rich, lush work considering its medium - Škerjanc's music cries out for more attention)
*Stjepan Šulek - Symphony no. 4* (a powerful, unique work which begins uncannily like Brahms' 1st)
*Alexander Tansman - Symphony no. 4* (a nice synthesis of impressionist and neo-classical influences)
*Alexander Tcherepnin - Symphony no. 3 "Chinese"* (colorful and approachable with "exotic" influences)
*Dag Wirén - Symphony no. 4* (a compact, monothematic work with an uncanny echo of the finale of VW's 6th at one point)

A few of these (Machavariani, Škerjanc, and Šulek) haven't been commercially recorded to my knowledge, but they're available on YouTube.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Arnold's Symphony 7
> Tubin Symphony 8
> Henze Symphony 7
> Diamond Symphony 4


Henze and Diamond are composers I haven't explored yet. Duly noted!


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

BiscuityBoyle said:


> One of my favorite serial pieces, Karetnikov's 4th. Dark and expressive.


Serialist pieces are relatively tough to me, but I won't give up! I hope I like it.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

shirime said:


> One orchestral piece, which I would probably describe as a symphony of sorts, that I have grown very fond of recently is Bernhard Lang's Monadologie XIII "The Saucy Maid" for 2 orchestral groups mutually a quarter tone detuned (based on Anton Bruckner's "Linzer Sinfonie - Das Kecke Beserl") commissioned by Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013 (2011/12). It's an astonishing work! For those familiar with Lang's oeuvre, it's not exactly as repetitive as some of the Differenz/Wiederholung compositions, but his fascination with intricate sounds and variations on them is blown up to colossal proportions in this long orchestral score.
> 
> It's available as part of the Donaueschinger Musiktage 2013 box set of recordings from the festival, but I will post this video too for anyone wishing to sample the piece:


Your description sounds like it's a dense composition. It must be a very vanguardist work. I'll check it out.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I just played a CD I got in the mail yesterday with the fourth symphony "Orgelsymphonie" of Johann von Herbeck (Austria, 1831-1877), best remembered as a conductor (he conducted the premiere of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony). A fascinating showpiece, one of the best works for organ and orchestra I've heard.


It sounds enticing. I like very much symphonies with an organ.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> Some more suggestions:
> 
> *Fritz Brun - Symphony no. 7* (an enjoyable if not overly memorable work with echoes of Mahler - the finale is wonderful)
> *Gordon Jacob - Symphony no. 1* (dedicated to his brother killed in WW1, a powerful work occasionally reminiscent of VW)
> ...


They seem appealing works and they are unknown to me (Jacob, Machavariani, Sulek, Skerjanc). I read a review about the Sulek's symphonies on MusicWeb and I thought they seemed powerful. I know the Tcherepnin, Wirén, Tansman, Moroi, Merikanto and Brun. I hope the audio quality of the symphonies on YouTube are good.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I am also thinking in other engaging symphonies:

Arnold Rosner - Symphony No. 5 _Missa sine Cantoribus super Salve Regina_: If you like Braga Santos or Respighi, then this is for you.

Tikhon Khrennikov - Any symphony (he wrote 3), let's say the No. 2: These works are mainly fun, energizing, but not very profound.

Julius Beliczay - Symphony No. 1 in D minor: Very traditional, romantic, with great tunes.

Natanael Berg - Symphony No. 2 _The Seasons_: He was a contemporary of Atterberg. This is a magical, fairy work with a great orchestration.

Lepo Sumera - Symphony No. 2: The work has a transcendent, moving and minimalistic quality quite impressive.

Josef Bohuslav Foerster - Symphony No. 4 in C minor _Easter Eve_: The best symphony he wrote, the most successful one. It's also very traditional, nothing challenging. The ending is majestic (with an organ). It brings some tears to my eyes.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

MusicSybarite said:


> They seem appealing works and they are unknown to me (Jacob, Machavariani, Sulek, Skerjanc). I read a review about the Sulek's symphonies on MusicWeb and I thought they seemed powerful. I know the Tcherepnin, Wirén, Tansman, Moroi, Merikanto and Brun. I hope the audio quality of the symphonies on YouTube are good.


From what I can recall, the audio quality is at least tolerable! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

MusicSybarite said:


> Your description sounds like it's a dense composition. It must be a very vanguardist work. I'll check it out.


I don't really know what comparison can be made with vanguardism, or if the composer himself has any ties to marxist/revolutionary politics at all, but it is a densely scored work, yeah.


----------



## Logos (Nov 3, 2012)

The first that spring to mind:

Rubinstein's Ocean Symphony

Raff's "Lenore" no. 5, and "Im Walde" no. 3

Liszt's Faust Symphony - Perhaps Liszt's most important orchestral work


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Hard to believe this was written in 1913. Particularly nice Andante at 12:50:

Joseph Ryelandt (Belgian composer 1870-1965) Symphony #4:


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Yoshimatsu's Symphony no. 5 is a great choice.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Hard to believe this was written in 1913. Particularly nice Andante at 12:50:
> 
> Joseph Ryelandt (Belgian composer 1870-1965) Symphony #4:


It's been a recent discovery. I fell in love with it instantly. There are some choral passages quite gorgeous.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

leonsm said:


> Yoshimatsu's Symphony no. 5 is a great choice.


I'm a big fan of Yoshimatsu, I love all of his works I've listened to so far. His music is fresh, modern, somewhat minimalistic but very approachable and never boring.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

The "Florentine" Symphony of Josef Rheinberger (Liechtenstein) is worth a listen. Full of beautiful melody. The second theme of the first movement, in particular, is burrowed into my brain. (Help! it's driving me sane! )


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Alkan said:


> The "Florentine" Symphony of Josef Rheinberger (Liechtenstein) is worth a listen. Full of beautiful melody. The second theme of the first movement, in particular, is burrowed into my brain. (Help! it's driving me sane! )


Can you tell me where that is? I hear something special at 4:15 and 5:30. It sometimes takes me a few listenings to pick out 2nd themes.


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

DaveM said:


> Can you tell me where that is? I hear something special at 4:15 and 5:30. It sometimes takes me a few listenings to pick out 2nd themes.


Aren't you afraid of being driven sane??? The fiendish passage makes its first appearance at 2:15


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Alkan said:


> Aren't you afraid of being driven sane??? The fiendish passage makes its first appearance at 2:15


Okay, got it. Thanks. My wife will be happy to find me 'driven sane'.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope I'm not cheating by suggesting Lalo's "Symphonie Espagnole". It inspired Tchaikovsky to write his violin concerto.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Franz Berwald -- "Sinfonie Singuliere"


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

geralmar said:


> I hope I'm not cheating by suggesting Lalo's "Symphonie Espagnole". It inspired Tchaikovsky to write his violin concerto.


Well, actually, it's very well known


----------



## Alkan (Jun 30, 2018)

DaveM said:


> Okay, got it. Thanks. My wife will be happy to find me 'driven sane'.


[OT ALERT] Driving me sane... at approx 3:05 of Spike Jones "My Old Flame"





 classic

[/OT]


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

I have not seen this "Symphony" mentioned anywhere on this thread yet.

*KARL GOLDMARK (1830-1915)*
Rustic Wedding Symphony,Op.26 (1875)

Whilst possibly well-known in these forums, this was new to me.

I like it, very much.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SONDEK said:


> I have not seen this "Symphony" mentioned anywhere on this thread yet.
> 
> *KARL GOLDMARK (1830-1915)*
> Rustic Wedding Symphony,Op.26 (1875)


I think it's pretty well known. I've even heard it on the radio occasionally.


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

(And just in case anyone was ready to write-off Sir Paul...)

*PAUL MCCARTNEY (1942)
Working Classical (1999)*
I listen to this album more than The Beatles or McCartney's subsequent popular output.

Whilst I do hear the familiar echoes of past masters in this work, I do believe Sir Paul has his own, unique orchestral voice.

I have chosen Track 2 "A Leaf", to introduce any newcomers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ no matter whether one likes this or not, it is not a symphony.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

Raff's 3rd and 5th symphonies
Schmidt's 2nd and 4th symphonies
Weingartner Symphony no. 1
Wetz Symphony no. 2


----------



## Stewart Limmson (Feb 15, 2021)

I LOVE this piece--especially the slow movement. It is so beautiful you would never believe that it is almost atonal. I call it the great American Neo-Romantic Symphony that Howard Hanson was always trying to write, but never quite pulled it off. (He never recorded any Giannini on his great Mercury Record series. I wonder why. Hmm.) Giannini is the most under-rated American composer of his generation, IMHO.


----------



## Stewart Limmson (Feb 15, 2021)

Oh, I strongly disagree! Not every Giannini work is a masterpiece. Much of his music is along "divertimento" lines. But his great works (you can find them on YouTube: Medead, Psalm 130, Variations and Fugue [for band--and much better than the over-played Sym No. 3]) are true masterpieces.


----------



## Stewart Limmson (Feb 15, 2021)

I agree. Many people don't realize that the 1950s was the highpoint of the American symphony. And Giannini's Fourth is one of the best of its genre. It's the kind of symphony Howard Hanson should have but couldn't have written!


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Elsner - Symphony in C major, Op. 11 (1805)
Lipiński - Symphony in B-flat major, Op. 2 No. 3 (1810)
Dobrzyński - Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Characteristic", Op. 15" (1831)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 1 in A major, Op. 79 (1858, rev. 1863)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 10 "Wallenstein" (1866)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 1 in A major (1875)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 134 (1875, rev. 1888)
Rheinberger - Symphony No. 2 in F major, Op. 87 (1875)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (1879)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 16 (1881)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 37 (1884)
Fuchs - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 45 (1887)
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Mirjam", Op. 54 (1887)
Wieniawski, Józef - Symphony in D major, Op. 49 (1890) 
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1 in B minor, Op. 6 (1894)
Reinecke - Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 227 (1894)
Gernsheim - Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 62 (1895)
Sgambati - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major (1895)
Martucci - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75 (1895)
Stojowski - Symphony in D minor, Op. 21 (1897)
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 9 (1901)
Karłowicz - Symphony "Rebirth" in E minor, Op. 7 (1902)
Melartin - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 1 (1902)
Olsson - Symphony in G minor, Op. 11 (1902)
Noskowski - Symphony No. 3 in F major "From Spring to Spring" (1903) 
Fuchs - Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 79 (1906)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 2 in A major "Pastoral", Op. 27 (1908)
Młynarski - Symphony in F major "Polonia", Op. 14 (1910) 
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, "The Journey of Southerly Winds" (1910) 
Melartin - Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Brevis" in A minor, Op. 90 (1915)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 3 in F minor, "Lappland Symphony" (1915)
Wetz - Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 40 (1916)
Berg, Natanael - Symphony No. 4 "Pezzo Sinfonico" (1918)
Wetz - Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op. 47 (1920)
Melartin - Symphony No. 6, Op. 100 (1924)
Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 (1927)
Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 5 in B major, "Solitude" (1933)
Graener - Wiener Sinfonie in F major, Op. 110 (1941)
Dohnányi - Symphony No. 2 in E major, Op. 40 (1944)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 3 "Delle campane" (1945)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 6 "Degli archi" (1947)
Malipiero - Symphony No. 7 "Delle canzoni" (1948)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

*Masek* Symphony in D

*Krommer* Symphony 40 in D

*Kabelac* Symphony 4 "Camerata"

*Ernest Bloch*
Symphony in E flat major
"Israel" Symphony
Symphony for Trombone and Orchestra

*Piston* Symphony No. 4

*Thomson* Symphony on Hymn Tune

*Khachaturian* Symphony No. 3


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

Dukas symphony in C

Tournemire 7th

Piston 6th


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The secondary development / false recapitulation of the first movement




and passages the leading to the coda of the final movement




are noteworthy







hammeredklavier said:


> I also speculate that some prototypical ideas for building a "traverse from darkness to light" were passed from Michael (symphony No.29 in D minor , 1784) [1] on through Mozart (K.466) [2], eventually to Beethoven.
> 
> symphony No.29 in D minor - 0:01 , 12:55 , 16:22
> 
> ...


----------

